# I did it! I did it! I did it!



## gigisiguenza (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy dancing all over the forum.... whoop whoop... I did it... whoop whoop.... 

Lmao

Ok.... deep breath.... compose myself ..... 

Ladies and gents, I did my first batch, without blowing up my kitchen, melting my skin off with lye, or flinging soap goo everywhere (all things my overanxious brain was fretting about lol)

Next post will be details - recipe, photos, etc 

Going back to happy dancing! Whoop whoop! LOL


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 24, 2015)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 24, 2015)

Alright!!!  Congratulations!  Now comes the hard part - waiting to cut.

Then, you get to watch  it cure for 4 weeks!!!

(Better  make more soap to keep yourself occipied :smile


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 24, 2015)

Alright! I can't wait to see cut pictures!


----------



## spenny92 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ah that's awesome, you got the hardest part out of the way! Make sure and post photos, we looove photos.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 24, 2015)

As many say.. gotta see pics or it didn't happen! 
Congratulations and welcome to the madness to come!


----------



## Susie (Jul 24, 2015)

WHOOP!!!!  Welcome to the addiction!!!  Too late to back out now!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 24, 2015)

Ok here are the details - 
Recipe: 
I used a modification of one posted as a good beginner recipe. I purposely chose to do a 1pound batch, both to conserve supplies on the first one, and cuz I was chicken to work with larger quantities lol.

Avocado 10% - 31.18 g
Castor 10% - 31.18 g
Coconut 20% - 62.37 g
Lard 30% - 93.55 g
Olive 30% - 93.55 g
Superfat 5%
FO 5% 
Water 118.5 g
Lye 43.18 g
Soap batch weight before CP 1.065 lbs

Soapcalc Numbers for the batch:
Hardness 36
Cleansing 14
Conditioning 59
Bubbly 23
Creamy 31
Iodine 60
INS 144

Here's the photos, no idea why they are sideways, LOL. Will edit before uploading next time.

Got lye solution made them let it sit to cool while I got the oils/fats measured 




Everything assembled and ready to combined



Light trace just before adding FO



Medium trace after adding FO



Poured into mold container (a little storage container that holds 16 oz perfectly with about a ¼ inch to spare)



All the air tapped out and top smoothed out 



Top set on loosely, not sealed, to allow some air in and some moisture out



Wrapped in a towel to be set on the shelf til whenever it's ready to me taken from the mold and cut


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 24, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> Alright!!!  Congratulations!  Now comes the hard part - waiting to cut.
> 
> Then, you get to watch  it cure for 4 weeks!!!
> 
> (Better  make more soap to keep yourself occipied :smile



Lmfao  lenarenee, I was just sitting here thinking the same thing Hahahahaha. Wondering if no should try the other beginner batches tonight since it went so fast. Hmmmm.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 24, 2015)

That looks like a lovely first batch!  I bet you are excited about it!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 24, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> That looks like a lovely first batch!  I bet you are excited about it!



galaxy I'm sitting here staring at it chanting hurry up and set up so I can cut you! Lmfao


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 24, 2015)

Don't be like me and turn into an always-early-should've-waited-longer cutter. It will be worth the wait!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 24, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Don't be like me and turn into an always-early-should've-waited-longer cutter. It will be worth the wait!



Hahahahaha I'm resisting the urge.... Will properly just make more soap instead hehehehehe


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 24, 2015)

Thats probably a good choice. That, or go put on a movie, eat some popcorn, go to bed and excitedly way up tomorrow like its <Insert Gift Giving Holiday of Choice> and revel in your soapy beauty!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 24, 2015)

Btw... I didn't see any noticeable acceleration when I added the FO, but since it's my first batch, how do I know? LOL. However, I wasn't sure if I should add it to the fats before adding the lye or after, so i added it at light trace.


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 24, 2015)

Congratulations! Looks like it's going to be a very nice soap! You'd know acceleration if it happened to you and I'm glad it didn't on your first batch. I do have a question for you though. Did you coat your container in either vaseline or mineral oil before you put your batter in? Hopefully so, because it will make it easier for you to remove the soap when you're ready to unmold and cut.

Again, Congratulations on your first of many batches of soap and welcome to your new support group!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 24, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> Congratulations! Looks like it's going to be a very nice soap! You'd know acceleration if it happened to you and I'm glad it didn't on your first batch. I do have a question for you though. Did you coat your container in either vaseline or mineral oil before you put your batter in? Hopefully so, because it will make it easier for you to remove the soap when you're ready to unmold and cut.
> 
> Again, Congratulations on your first of many batches of soap and welcome to your new support group!



Ummmmm..... coat the container? ..... ummmmm.... that would be a negative batman LOL.... well, that will prove interesting to see when it comes time to unmold hahahaha
**** and I thought I covered every aspect :/


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 24, 2015)

It's very possible that it won't mean a thing and your soap will pop out easy-peezy. But, yeah, if you're going to use plastic molds, you will want to coat them so that your soap unmolds easily. Some use vaseline and some use mineral oil. I learned this the hard way with my very first ever batch; used a brand new cat liter pan and had to let it harden for 5 days before it would release. I'd imagine that with a 1 Lb batch, you wouldn't have that big of a problem if any at all.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 24, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> It's very possible that it won't mean a thing and your soap will pop out easy-peezy. But, yeah, if you're going to use plastic molds, you will want to coat them so that your soap unmolds easily. Some use vaseline and some use mineral oil. I learned this the hard way with my very first ever batch; used a brand new cat liter pan and had to let it harden for 5 days before it would release. I'd imagine that with a 1 Lb batch, you wouldn't have that big of a problem if any at all.



Whew, had me fretting LOL. I've got cooking spray and oils etc, so will remember that next time. I'm currently plotting an idea while I make a slab mold. Down the line I want to make the same recipe in a larger batch n play with color


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 24, 2015)

Well, if you make a slab mold, you'll want to go out and get some freezer paper so that you can line your mold. You do NOT want to pour soap batter into an unlined large mold. Playing with color (and scent) is fun and will lead you even further "down the rabbit hole" as not_ally would say. :smile:


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 24, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> Well, if you make a slab mold, you'll want to go out and get some freezer paper so that you can line your mold. You do NOT want to pour soap batter into an unlined large mold. Playing with color (and scent) is fun and will lead you even further "down the rabbit hole" as not_ally would say. :smile:



Lol the rabbit hole is calling. In have parchment paper a s wax paper. Will either of them all work?


----------



## Jstar (Jul 24, 2015)

Woohoo! Congrats!

See..not so skeery now is it? 

And either parchment paper or wax paper will work, just make sure you turn the waxy side away from the soap if you use the wax paper. Heck, you can even use plastic grocery bags or trashbags if you're in a pinch {or lazy like me lol}

Btw......you have been assimilated. Welcome hehehehehe


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 24, 2015)

Jstar said:


> Woohoo! Congrats!
> 
> See..not so skeery now is it?
> 
> ...



LOL should I start calling myself 7 of 9 now?? Hahahaha


----------



## Susie (Jul 25, 2015)

Do NOT use cooking oils or spray and expect that to help your soap unmold.  Those oils will saponify(and just become more soap).  You need to use mineral oil or petroleum jelly.  Those do not saponify.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 25, 2015)

Susie said:


> Do NOT use cooking oils or spray and expect that to help your soap unmold.  Those oils will saponify(and just become more soap).  You need to use mineral oil or petroleum jelly.  Those do not saponify.



Oh I didn't think of that... duh.... blonde moment LOL


----------



## Jstar (Jul 25, 2015)

With the oils you used, I would think it would be fine to wait at least 12 hrs..that's usually when I cut mine with a high % of CO...you def want to wait till the gel phase is over regardless.

If you cant stand it, take a gloved finger and push on it after its done with the gel..if its quite firm, you can attempt unmolding and a cut. If its squishy, Id leave it for at least a 12 hr set before trying it again.

I usually dont insulate mine, but if you still have the towels on it, keep an eye on it until you are sure its not overheating {cracks or oil droplets}

Once gel is complete, just take the towels off and see how it feels


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 25, 2015)

Jstar - the top showed a tiny bit of cracking a couple hours ago, but it was still very very soft then, so I assumed it was ok, not a disaster in the making LOL. No oil drops though, so I think it's all good so far. 

I just checked it, and it is cooler to the touch now and firming up nicely. I'm debating taking the towel off, but I want to ensure that gel is consistent, so I might leave it. I was worried the FO would discolor is, but it hasn't, so that looks good too. 

I'm like a mother when waiting for the eggs to hatch geez LOL


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 25, 2015)

congratulations! I hope it comes out easily for you, despite the mold being plastic. It looks great and its always wonderful to hear about a good first trial! Cant wait to see the cut pictures


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 25, 2015)

Crap I think I accidentally deleted my own post about when to unmold when I just wanted to modify it. Ugh, this is why I don't use the web interface LOL



TheDragonGirl said:


> congratulations! I hope it comes out easily for you, despite the mold being plastic. It looks great and its always wonderful to hear about a good first trial! Cant wait to see the cut pictures


 
Thanks DG, I'm so excited to see it cut I'm antsy!


----------



## Relle (Jul 25, 2015)

Gigi, congrats on your first soap. 

When you have cut photos would you like to upload them to the Photo Gallery please, that's where they all go, saves me having to move photos.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Jul 25, 2015)

Congrats 

As one beginner to another, I recommend mineral oil . The vaseline apparently I didn't spread smooth so a few of my soaps had funny looks.

Placing a bet you won't make it a month before doing another batch....I didn't...


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 25, 2015)

I posted my first soap pics in the gallery! Happy dancing! 

Relle - I just posted them in the gallery 

nsmar4211 - a month?? If I weren't working today, I'd be making one this afternoon LOL. I have every intention of making another batch on Sunday since I'm off


----------



## Susie (Jul 25, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Oh I didn't think of that... duh.... blonde moment LOL



Ask me how I know this...I know it first hand.  We all have a learning curve.  It won't be long before you will be telling someone else this, I promise.


----------



## kumudini (Jul 25, 2015)

Congratulations. You have made a wonderful looking soap  and that's what happens when you are well prepared. From all your posts, I could say you were already addicted before you made your first soap ever. And you are with the biggest enablers. Your addiction is only going to get worse.

Just a trick on the unmolding. When it is ready,  close the lid and drop it gently upside down, onto the floor from a foot or so height. It would release all by itself. Most recently tested trick during the SMF challange .


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 25, 2015)

Ty all  I'm off to work so will update later


----------

